

Show HN: "All-in-one" Marketing API (Email, SMS, Social) - travelhead
http://www.kingside.com/api/

======
ycwes
Man, that sure looks like an easy way to send all of your communications from
1 spot. Looks great, good job!

------
mind4u2cn
Looks pretty promising so far.

------
noveltysystems
Very cool!

~~~
travelhead
We also have a white labeled interface, plans management console, sub-user
access and more: <http://www.KingSide.com>

Any comments / feedback appreciated.

